# PICS - My facelifted 330Ci Convertible Imola/Natural Brown!!



## ola (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi,

Here is pictures of my new 330Ci Convertible which I got today. It has the M-sport package and is painted in Imola Red with Natural Brown leather which I haven´t seen before. It looks so nice. I would like to hear what you think. Enjoy:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ola said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Here is pictures of my new 330Ci Convertible which I got today. It has the M-sport package and is painted in Imola Red with Natural Brown leather which I haven´t seen before. It looks so nice. I would like to hear what you think. Enjoy:
> *


Imola rocks!!! Especially with those wheels! :thumbup:

Your car looks awesome.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

That is a GREAT looking convertible. Excellent color combo. Wish we could get those wheels on the convertible over here in the US. Congratulations on the new car...you will LOVE it.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks fantastic,nice color combo.The facelift definitely looks much better with the M sport package and the wheels look great.Enjoy.


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Incredible... about the best stock 3 I've ever seen. Drive it in good health!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Beautiful!

:thumbup: 

Hey mbr129: another nudge pushing me to join you!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

LMC said:


> *Beautiful!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Hey mbr129: another nudge pushing me to join you! *


So far, I think I am the only non-M3 E46 owner with an Imola Red car. We'd be part of a very exclusive club.  :thumbup:


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Wow.*

That car looks amazing....I love Imola Red and that front bumper cover. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Concrates and Enjoy!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Wow, the facelifted coupe actually looks really good with that combo, esp. the black headlight trim :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

That is just stunning! Enjoy and drive safely!

SteveH


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Great looking mule man! I like your car's headlights and rear lights, plus the revised bumpers ten times more than the pre-2003 S H I T that most people here have. I loathed the pre-2003 coupe and convertible headlights, and bumpers.

This is a great improvement - enjoy!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hej ola ! Hur står det till? 

Absolutely stunning. Beautiful combo.

Enjoy it.

Where are you in Sweden ? I'll be in Malmö in summer 

:thumbup:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Nice car! Great pics of the Nat Brown- best I've seen so far.


----------



## jerril (Mar 21, 2003)

i just have one thing to say 
SWEEEEEEEEEETTT!!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Wow!!! by far, best red pics of a cic I have seen, and love the NB interior. :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats. Definitely looks good,as do all E46's. :angel: 


It's Officer Bob "Arrest me red" though


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow! Beautiful car! Glad to see a manual gearbox in there too... :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

That car is the nicest looking 330cic I have seen yet.
-Lori


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Wow! Beautiful car! Glad to see a manual gearbox in there too... :thumbup: *


Hello!?! He's european... of course it's manual!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Love the wheels... IMO, they are superior in design to the M3's 18"s.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Love the wheels... IMO, they are superior in design to the M3's 18"s. *


I'd say so too, the M3's 18s just never attracted me, but I really like the 19s :thumbup:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Really nice car. Color combination looks excellent. I am still a little undecided about the new front corner markers, but that is beautiful.


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Stunning!*

The most striking 330Cic I've seen...congrats!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

So red is becoming the new black ... where silver was once the new black:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

Just amazing


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Hello!?! He's european... of course it's manual!   *


:eeps:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:wow: WOW! Beautiful Car! I love those wheels too!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Enjoy...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice... it looks like in Sweden you get some of the American ZHP sport package. Like the areo package, wheels, M3 steering wheel, and Imola Red.:thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:eeps: *


Your German... it's OK!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I'd say so too, the M3's 18s just never attracted me, but I really like the 19s :thumbup: *


Agreed. The 19s are superior visually, but no doubt inferior in ride quality, particularly on new roads. The 18's are probably the sweet spot in size, but visually... :thumbdwn: .

These 18s look good! I still think the M68's are superior looking (but they are "only" 17"). These are very, very nice.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Agreed. The 19s are superior visually, but no doubt inferior in ride quality, particularly on new roads. The 18's are probably the sweet spot in size, but visually... :thumbdwn: .
> 
> These 18s look good! I still think the M68's are superior looking (but they are "only" 17"). These are very, very nice.
> *


I agree 100%. I am a M68 person, and frankly if the ZHP had come with them I would have been happy. I rather not have 18" wheels because they are not worth the extra expense. But these are my favorite 18" wheels and they come free. Additionally, it seems the ride doesn't suffer a whole lot, which is good. Can't wait for mine!

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> * Can't wait for mine! *


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I agree 100%. I am a M68 person, and frankly if the ZHP had come with them I would have been happy. I rather not have 18" wheels because they are not worth the extra expense. But these are my favorite 18" wheels and they come free. Additionally, it seems the ride doesn't suffer a whole lot, which is good. Can't wait for mine!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Oddly enough.. Canada does NOT have the US ZHP pkg. We've had a M-Sport Pkg for the last few years. It's cosmetically the same (no engine mods) as the ZHP, BUT it's the only E46 that comes with M68's. It makes M68's fairly rare in Canada.


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

This is my brothers new car. It is very very nice I can´t believe that almost no one seems to have choosen Imola red/Natural Brown before. The dealer wasn´t even sure it existed at first I think the new wheels, style 135 I think, is one of the nicest BMW-wheels in a long time. Here you can compare them to the 17" standard sport-wheels. IMO they make the car look much better and modern:


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

Very very beautiful! :thumbup:
We are first two european people with 330ci facelifted I think!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Whoa!*

Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling! Bling!

We have a winner!

Johnny, please tell this fine contestant what he has won!

It is the most beautiful Cic on the planet! Congradulations!


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Swede, that is some gorgeous car you got there. Love that pic with the ferry in the background.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I have heard that red is not a popular color any more but I think it looks fantastic, especially with natural brown or tan instead of "no imagination" black. You will love this car but be sure to apply some sun block.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

And thus, the people saw Natural Brown, and there was much rejoicing. :clap: 

Nice judicious use of the winter mats, too.

So, what are taxes on a 330cic in Sweden, or do I not want to know.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

*Gorgeous!*

But I'm biased. I have an Imola Red 330i ZHP with Nat. Brown on order for Munich pickup in June. I'm counting the days!


----------

